# Stinky Tink: handmade dog designs



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

An introduction to Stinky Tink.



My name is Melanie and along with hubby Russ I race with the Fylde Coasters. All my products are hand made to your specifications using the highest quality materials and are independently tested prior to going on sale. All products are sewn using an industrial walking foot sewing machine which is designed specifically for the purpose.

*collars* > *leads* > *harnesses* > *straps* > *custom items*

I offer a multi item discount on orders where the materials and colours are the same through three or more products. This does not need to be three of the same product as long as the web is the same and any fleece linings added are the same.

I also sell the components I use which can be collected from events but I do not carry stock with me so you need to pre-order. There is no minimum order and weight based shipping starts at £1.00.

We will have a stall at the Ready2Fly tournament at Hamilton House Farm on 27/28th June 2015.


















12 webbing colours









24 fleece colours









Activity Harness with extra padded handle.









25mm Side Release Collar with cerise web, 'Blue Summer' ribbon and a cerise fleece lining.

.


----------

